

Tips on Finding a Technical Co-Founder (for the non-programmer)  - mikesabat
http://shelfmade.wordpress.com/2007/10/03/finding-founders/

======
chaostheory
I think his list needs some additions:

"4. Start Without Your Co-Founder."

Learn to program while you start developing the idea. One of the main
fears/complaints of programmers in startups (without funding) is "will I be
doing the majority of the work while everyone else is sitting pretty?" Even if
you (think) that you still suck - it'll still win you respect, not to even
your start is off and running.

Personally "programming" to me includes good knowledge of UI related stuff
like css AND javascript, both of which the typical hacker knows little of (at
least in my experience hackers typically suck at implementing and designing
UI). If you have knowledge of that - probably no real need to learn python,
ruby, or x language...

"5. Bring Something With You"

Expertise in the domain of your industry is a given... funding (or your own
money) if you're not willing to even try to program is even nicer.

If you don't have any of the previous things I just mentioned then your name
better be recognizable at least in the blogosphere (say Merlin Mann, Om Malik,
...) because if not, the hacker is going to question your value proposition...

~~~
mikesabat
Agreed. I'm really speaking to the people that I meet and the people posing
the question on YC News. If your name is Om Malik, you don't need to look to
far to find a programmer that is willing to help.

As for learning to program - it's a great idea, but I would fully develop the
business model, marketing plan, site map and probably 10 other things before I
suggest someone start from scratch learning HTML.

~~~
breck
I disagree. I think if you can't program, you shouldn't be starting a tech
company. (Unless you worked for a Google, MSFT, etc in a non-tech role & have
great tech contacts)

Just like if you've never used a hammer, you shouldn't start a construction
company.

~~~
mikesabat
Really? I think that is rather closed minded. Obviously there are different
levels of "tech" companies, but I feel the promise of open source software is
to see more diverse applications of that software = more diverse business
ideas.

If marketing people can't build tech companies should coders be allowed to
market their websites?

------
menloparkbum
Here are some real tips:

1\. Have a lot of money

2\. Be famous already (also rich, see 1)

3\. Give away at least 45% of the company

4\. Don't be a douche

~~~
sanj
I'm going to ignore 1&2 because they're snarky and unhelpful. And I have zero
personal interest in making the rich richer.

But the last two are valid points.

The balance of power has changed. PHBs looking for technically brilliant but
real-life-stupid engineers are going to fail. To lure talented tech away,
you're going to have to pay for it. A lot.

The subtext I read into the plaintive pleas about "I can't find a technical
cofounder" is "who will work for a pittance, both in money and options."

Which is what #4 is saying.

To hire brilliant coders, you have to treat them like equals, if not more than
equals given that they have the mad skillz.

------
yagibear
Any tips on finding a NON-technical co-founder?

~~~
mikesabat
Yes, Great question. I was planning on writing that as the next post.

